
Bjarne Stroustrup: “I did it for you all” (1998) - casidiablo
http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/c++/I_did_it_for_you_all
======
jmount
The "interview" is an old fake/slander, but I still love it.

~~~
goldfeld
When I was around 13 I learned some Visual Basic and started toying around
with boxes bouncing around screens. At some point I decided I should better
hop on to Visual C++, don't remember what I read to convince me in that
direction. I tried really hard to grasp it, the Object Orientation and all,
but whether I wasn't determined enough or my brain still wasn't quite up to
the complexity I don't know--it ended up turning me away from programming for
around 5 years until I came back to tame OO through Visual C#. Moving to
JavaScript thereafter was so freeing (and Unix), and then I was fast on my
track to functional programming in JS and eventually lisp (through Clojure.) I
could believe this interview's every word was true, though I'm not sure what
could have been instead of C++ for fast native applications (Scheme?)

